# Pregnant?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is a cutie. I am no expert but it does look like she is pregneant. If this happened when you think it won't be long for the babies to be born. At least it was with a golden so they will be purebred. Have you had a her ultrasound?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Man, I'm so sorry to hear this. Best thing right now - find a good repro vet and get her evaluated again, and if you don't have experience whelping a litter, contact your nearest Golden Retriever club and see if there is someone who can help you. There is a lot you will need to know and be prepared for. I have no experience with it, but there are some amazing breeders here who have helped people in your situation. I'm sure they will offer some good advice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So what are your dates?
Vacation left, vacation returned, how long was she bleeding or swollen after you returned?


You can assume I hope that she was not in season when you left her, so figure day one may have been the day after 
you left. Count out maybe 10 days, and assume that she was ovulating that day. Count out 63 days from that day, and assume that's your very first possible due date. 

She looks further along (if she is a maiden) than U/S would be able to help so plan to X-ray her at about 58 days from ovulation day. Hopefully your vet can age them at that point. If not, post the photo of the radiograph here and someone will try for you. 
Of course you know that the furthest out day would be determined by the day you returned. 

Do the same thing date wise with those dates and hopefully the second date (and it should) will be after 45 days gestation so that that will be telling as well on the radiograph. They've already been exposed once to radiation so I don't think you should do it more than one more time. And that's only if you really want to be able to leave your house during the 2 weeks you are going to be stuck there watching her. 

When her temp drops (rectal) below 99 you have about 24 hours. 
Get a wading pool and a pack of cheap washcloths, a couple pair of hemostats, lots of old towels and a flashlight because when she's in labor you will want to take a pair of hemostats and a washcloth with you when you go out potty. Bitches have popped them out in the yard. 
Go watch some you tubes on whelping, lots of them so you will feel ok about the eventuality.
And spay her after.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Where are you located? I may know someone who'd whelp her for you.

Another thing- if you are not going to spay her, you need to get hips/elbows as soon as after the litter that you can, and do her cardiac and eyes as well.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> Where are you located? I may know someone who'd whelp her for you.
> 
> Another thing- if you are not going to spay her, you need to get hips/elbows as soon as after the litter that you can, and do her cardiac and eyes as well.


I'm so glad to see there are breeders who help folks in this situation. I would absolutely freak out if I found myself in this predicament. I've never even seen a newborn puppy and wouldn't know the first thing about helping a bitch whelp. Once the puppies arrived, I'd be totally lost as to their care. 

This is why I'm so very careful (bordering on neurotic) about my bitches until they turn 2 and I can spay them. No litters for me! Ever. I leave that stuff to the pros.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If both dogs that your parents own are unneutered males, you won't know which is the father of which puppy without doing DNA through the AKC. Of course, that will only matter if you want to register the litter. Plus, if there is any chance she was exposed to other intact males during that time, those males could also be the father of some of the puppies.

There are some FB groups that could be very helpful, if she is pregnant.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineFertilityReproductionNeonateIssues/?ref=bookmarks 

Myra Savant Harris is a member of this ^^^ group. Her book on whelping and neonatal care got me through many whelpings, back before the Internet.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineHealthBreedingPuppyCare/?ref=bookmarks

Good luck. You've gotten some great suggestions here.


----------



## TaylorDawn12 (Mar 4, 2017)

Her temp just dropped to 97.5 when I checked it just now


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations - it sounds like you are about to have puppies at your house! I don't know if this any help for you, but I found this information knowledgeable and easy to follow
Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

TaylorDawn12 said:


> Her temp just dropped to 97.5 when I checked it just now


If the vet didn't see anything on radiographs yet her temp dropped that makes no sense. 
That's assuming you got the rads done recently. Could you post your timeline dates? Puppies start calcifying in the 43+ day range, and they can be counted pretty accurately after 55+ days on radiographs. But they CAN be seen mid-40s days. Could you post the radiograph?

Is she due right now per the dates?

If not, you didn't leave the thermometer in long enough lol.
Dogs normal rectal temps are around 102

The temperature doesn't drop on a false pregnancy, because there are no corpus luteums to stop working (producing progesterone) and no placentas to start detaching.
You'll want to check temps at least twice a day at the same time approx.


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

Was reading this thread with interest yesterday - any further developments?


----------



## TaylorDawn12 (Mar 4, 2017)

She has passed some clear fluid (no smell) at this time and she is heavily panting in her box. Very restless and won't stop licking herself.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Was it stringy like mucus or water? Dogs don't really have a bag of fluids like women do- each puppy has its own bag with amniotic fluid and the placenta is in a ring around that. Be sure to count placentas as they come out w puppies, a retained one will be a problem. When she's done you need to plan to take her for an oxytocin injection at the vets same day. Take plenty of seat covers, as it will cause her to expel contents of the uterus.

What day is she on, assuming ten days from when you left her was when she ovulated?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm guessing she has her hands full right now, sure hope she is prepared if that 1st puppy gets stuck! This not knowing is really hard!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please call your vet and tell them what is going on, in case you need to get her there in an emergency.

Also remember often times they will have a puppy outside thinking they have to poop, so be prepared with the advice Prism gave you earlier.


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope things are ok and all the pups have all arrived safely by now?


----------



## Prettypistol (Mar 5, 2017)

Good luck. Hope she has a safe delivery


----------



## TaylorDawn12 (Mar 4, 2017)

Went to vet this morning- was confirmed at least one large singleton with a possibility of a second puppy in there. Unsure if any are hiding in ribs. Her temp is back up and we are on close call with the vet. Everyone is prepared for an emergency


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the radiograph?

Did the vet do a progesterone test? It should be under 2ng/ml to deliver her safely if you're thinking to do a c-section. If you did one and it is under 3, then she probably has 18 hours to go before she labors. I suspect her temp drop was a mistake. I hope you continue taking temps at least every 12 hours.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you for the update! Good luck! Looking forward to your post of a safe delivery.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I saw an update about this on Facebook. Mama is doing ok but had to have an emergency c-section and the pup did not make it


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is to bad. I hope she gets her spayed after this.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's so sad. I hope her dog is okay.


----------



## Golden Minnie (Mar 11, 2017)

I think my 14 month old might be pregnant. Need some advice, if she is she will deliver at 16 months. Is it safe for dog's to deliver at 16months of age? Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Golden Minnie said:


> I think my 14 month old might be pregnant. Need some advice, if she is she will deliver at 16 months. Is it safe for dog's to deliver at 16months of age? Does anyone have experience with this?


You should start a new thread. You will definitely need some help and advice if you've never whelped a litter.


----------



## TaylorDawn12 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, sadly the pup didn't make it. He was too large and the labor caused the sac to break whilst the puppy could not pass. Spent a good 3 hours in the middle of the night at the ER and we came home with broken hearts. Our girl is on tramadol and recovering well. She tries to dig still when outside and she is obviously confused. We will be getting her spayed, obviously. This was never supposed to happen in the first place, but it is still an emotional Rollercoaster to become so attached to something so quickly just to have it taken away. What's most important is our sweet girl is ok.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

TaylorDawn12 said:


> Yes, sadly the pup didn't make it. He was too large and the labor caused the sac to break whilst the puppy could not pass. Spent a good 3 hours in the middle of the night at the ER and we came home with broken hearts. Our girl is on tramadol and recovering well. She tries to dig still when outside and she is obviously confused. We will be getting her spayed, obviously. This was never supposed to happen in the first place, but it is still an emotional Rollercoaster to become so attached to something so quickly just to have it taken away. What's most important is our sweet girl is ok.


I am so sorry to hear this, but glad your girl is okay.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you had to go through this, too. I'm glad your girl is going to be okay. Poor thing.


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear the sad news - but glad your girl is recovering well. Very traumatic experience.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry the puppy didn't make it but very glad that your girl is doing well.


----------

